
Coronavirus UK death toll: why what we think we know is wrong - DanBC
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/apr/04/why-what-we-think-we-know-about-the-uks-coronavirus-death-toll-is-wrong
======
DanBC
This under-reporting is likely to be happening in other countries too,
alongside other differences in methods.

